

What is Growth Hacking? - par
http://devcodehack.com/what-is-growth-hacking/

======
autokad
interesting article. dont really like how the internet turned out, where
everything is a popularity contest, and everything is monetized.

want a a lot of money? get millions of views. want millions of views? ok
rescue a cat from a pipe and film it. hard to come across? put a cat in a pipe
and then film yourself rescuing it.

